# Strange Issue...



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

My notification sounds will play sometimes and randomly they stop. I have to reboot to get them back. Then sometimes I will reboot to no sounds reboot again to sounds... I don't get it...


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Mine is ill get a solid droid sound then next notification ill get a droid sound like a blown speaker but not. Its weird.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Andro X (Jun 26, 2011)

Dadster I get that too its weird. I was seeing if anybody else has that. It doesn't do it all the time just sometimes.


----------



## NinjaTivo (Oct 24, 2011)

I've never gotten any of this. Not sure since I haven't experienced it, but it sounds like a kernel problem...


----------

